

Django 1.8 beta 1 released - andybak
https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.8/

======
andybak
I linked to the release notes as they contained the actual feature list.
Official release announcement here:
[https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2015/feb/25/releases/](https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2015/feb/25/releases/)

The most exciting parts for me are all db related:

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/postgres/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/postgres/)

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/expressions...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/expressions/)

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/conditional...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/conditional-
expressions/)

The last two particularly leave the number of times you need to drop down to
SQL (or consider switching SQL Alchemy) are greatly reduced.

